# Army-building campaign challenge



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

OK guys, I've set myself a conceptual challenge for a campaign I'm designing, and I thought I'd share it with you (if the mods think this should be elsewhere as it's as much about rules and fluff as actual lists, I quite understand).

Design a 2500pt list with the following FOC:

HQ - 1-2
Elite - 1-3
Troop - 4-6
FA - 1-3
HS - 1-3

which is broken up into 4 battle formations and one 500pt strategic reserve, such that:

1 is HQ 1+, Troop 1+;
2 is Elite 1+, Troop 1+;
3 is Fast Attack 1+, Troop 1+;
4 is Heavy Support 1+, Troop 1+

These are the compulsories - any points left over can be spent on any other units in these formations, as long as, if they all came together, they wouldn't bust a normal FOC. The strategic reserve, brought in for the final battle, can be any desired reinforcements - again, however, no breaking of a standard FOC. One thing you can do, however, is beef up squads with reinforcements (eg a 5-man BA tac squad in mission 1 could become a 10-man tac squad with heavy weapon in the final battle)

The idea is that each formation has a specific small-scale mission to fulfil, before a massive battle at the end. The 4 small battles are assumed to be happening simultaneously, and all affect the result of the final battle.

The missions are based on the standard missions in the rulebook, though due to the small size of forces. probably on 4x4 tables - mission 1 is Secure and Control (your HQ choice, accompanied by some troops, is scouring the area for ammo, technology, DNA or whatever); mission 2 is Cleanse (your elites must destroy the enemy in the area); mission 3 is Enemy Lines (your fast attacks must find a way to break the enemy's line as quickly as possible); mission 4 is Take and Hold (your heavy support must occupy a strategic location at the centre of the board to deny it to the enemy).

Essentially, anyone want to give designing a list a go? And can anyone see anything unworkable about the general idea?


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

HQ: (272) Broodlord w/ Extended Carapace, Feeder Tendrils, Flesh hooks, Toxin Sacs. Retinue of 11 Genestealers.
Troop: (288) 32 Termagaunts w/ Without Number.

Elite: (240) 3 Lictors
Troop: (240) 12 Genestealers w/ Extended Carapace 

Fast Attack: (129) 4 Winged Warriors w/ Scything Talons n Rending Claws, +I, +WS.
Troop: (384) 32 Hormagaunts w/ +I, +WS

Heavy Support: (65) Zoanthrope w/ Synapse and Warp Blast, (148) Carnifex w/ Venom Cannon, Barbed Strangler, Enhanced Senses.
Troop: (250) 25 Hormagaunts.

Reserve:
(130) 2 Zoanthropes w/ Synapse and Warpblast.
(200) Hive Tyrant w/ Wings, Toxin Sacs, 2 TL Devourers, Enhanced Senses, Warp Field, Flesh Hooks.
(154) Carnifex w/ Enhanced Senses, Venom Cannon, Barbed Strangler, +I.

This look about right?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Honestly? It looks horrifying!

But yes, you've grasped the idea perfectly. Kudos to you for (very quickly indeed) producing a set of linked lists that would make me very very worried...

This is my "oh no, I'm about to be eaten by tyrannids" cyclopean emoticon:


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

The Elites list is kinda skimpy, but I think it would fare pretty well.

Thanks.


----------



## obsidian492 (Nov 14, 2007)

This is an awesome idea. it'd make a great small campaign to play over the coming school holidays.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Please do - I was looking for feedback on the idea, but playtesting is even better!

Let me know how it works if you go ahead with it, cheers.

This is my happy, fluffy, smiley cyclopean emoticon (who has _no idea_ he's about to be eaten by tyrannids) -


----------



## Hivemind Demeter (Nov 6, 2007)

No worries, he doesn't have to know.
Either way he'll taste good. : D


----------

